# Have you downloaded your vehicle's manual in erWin Online?



## 91beater (Jan 4, 2005)

I'm considering taking the plunge, as I don't like not having any of the repair/ diagnostic information available, however I have no idea what to expect. How is everything separated? Is it easily downloaded in a few chunks, or does it require a full 24 hours to download everything? 

Thanks.


----------



## LennyNero (Aug 25, 2018)

The site has downloadable PDFs grouped by system. It took me about 15-20 minutes to get all of them downloaded. Their site isn't the fastest in the world. Overall, well worth it although the wiring diagram design that VW uses takes a bit of getting used to compared to some other manufacturers.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

You enter the VIN for your car and all available documentation will be available. You do have to look around a bit, it is not like you can download one big service manual. There are many separate "repair manuals" for different parts of the car. Check out all of the tabs to find all of the stuff you want. The worst part (IMHO) is that all downloaded docs are named "Document.pdf". Therefore, after downloading them all, you will have document,pdf, document(1),pdf, document(2),pdf, document(3),pdf, etc. Then you will probably want to rename them to know what is what. I downloaded all of the repair manuals, many (but not all) TSBs, the wiring diagrams, and a few other things. Well worth $35.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## 91beater (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up. I think I'll take the plunge. I was a little worried that things wouldn't be easy to download, but I'm glad that's not the case.


----------



## Rafale (Sep 14, 2017)

The biggest flaw with erWin is that there is no PDF document with all the DTCs of all the control modules (ABS, Central Electrics, Climatronics.....)

I don't know how one who doesn't have ODIS can properly diagnose trouble codes without access to a database of all the diagnostic trouble codes.


----------

